

My first website: a curated music playlist delivered to your inbox weekly - dinnison
http://www.noonpacific.com

======
dinnison
Thanks for all the support HN. Noon Pacific was picked up by LifeHacker and
I'm up to over 4,000 subscribers in one week of being live.

[http://lifehacker.com/5950839/noon-pacific-finds-the-best-
ne...](http://lifehacker.com/5950839/noon-pacific-finds-the-best-new-music-
and-emails-you-a-playlist-full-every-week)

------
davidmspi
Hey, really cool app. I am actually working on something similar. Would love
to connect with you to talk shop. There could be some great synergies between
what we are working on. Email me at davidmspi@gmail.com. Hope to hear from you
soon!

------
pedelman
Hoping to get some great music tomorrow. It would be nice to also share what
types of music to expect.

~~~
dinnison
Hope you enjoy. I'll be adding an archive of the weekly playlists so people
can check them out before subscribing.

------
emoray13
Cool idea. It'd be good if there was some user voting in there to make it more
of a chart that just one persons opinion though.

~~~
dinnison
great idea, thanks for the feedback.

